
How to Protect Privacy While Mining Millions of Patient Records - samizdis
https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=last24h&page=0&prefix=false&query=spectrum.ieee.org&sort=byPopularity&type=story
======
notadog
This submission's link currently goes to an HN search results page. However,
it should go to [https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/telecom/security/covid19...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/telecom/security/covid19-study-privacy-mining-millions-patient-records)

~~~
samizdis
Oh, rats. I can't edit/update the url.

Any mods available to right my wrongs?

Edit to explain: when I read something that I find interesting and think to
post it on HN, I usually do an HN search (or a few HN searches) to see whether
it has already been posted. In this instance, I've crossed tabs somewhere and
copied my HN search result rather than the url that I'd wanted to post. Really
sorry :-(

